# Does Anyone Remember The Gong Show?



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2014)

1977


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2014)

Not THAT one. The one I remember is the one where Rip Taylor was the MC and always awarded the winner with
a bunch of carrots.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, had Jean, Jean, the dancing machine on it.:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Not THAT one. The one I remember is the one where Rip Taylor was the MC and always awarded the winner with
> a bunch of carrots.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Yep, had Jean, Jean, the dancing machine on it.:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2014)

Also,the unknown comic who wore a paper bag over his head.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2014)

Chuck Barris was the emcee that I remembered, although I also remember Rip Taylor from other TV variety shows. I think Barris also started "The Dating Game." This goes off topic, but didn't the Dating Game have a serial killer on it once? I can't remember the outcome. I guess that I will have To Google it now. I am curious.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

oldman said:


> Chuck Barris was the emcee that I remembered, although I also remember Rip Taylor from other TV variety shows. I think Barris also started "The Dating Game." This goes off topic, but didn't the Dating Game have a serial killer on it once? I can't remember the outcome. I guess that I will have To Google it now. I am curious.


Yeah, his name was Captain Crunch.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

I remember Chuck Barris  .... awww, when life was simple and stupid ...  but I watched it - lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, I remember it, silly, but I watched it sometimes.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

> Yeah, I remember it, silly, but I watched it sometimes.


 


Yeah, I agree SB, I think the whole show ended up _"Gonged" With The Wind!_)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Going...Going...Gong!   A Retro spoof!


----------

